# What is your regular off beat sandwich?



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Gloria laughs at my Miss Petunia sandwich. Two slices of 12 grain bread, spread with peanut butter, and filled with dark greens, tops of green onions, and parsley. Two fresh japs on the side, seeds/membrane and all. I know it's weird, but I get fiber and protein in the deal, it's quick and has the nutrients. Have you got a weird sandwich to share? No, I haven't smoked a doobie...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 16, 2009)

Fry a egg a hotdog split down the middle and a piece of bologna then toast 2 pieces of white bread. Spread may on it and put the egg on then cover the egg with a piece of cheese then the bologna then the hotdog. 

Weird but good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

I really cann't think of a strange one but maybe the dagwood. It's alittle of everything in the frig. Alot of mayo and meat some smoke Canadian bacon, smoked roast beef, smoked pulled pork, and some onions green and yellow then some lettuce with some mustard and couple of slices of tomatoes amd top it with orangino mixed with olive oil salt, pepper and finish with a pillow for food coma that will follow. See it's not strange


----------



## rivet (Sep 16, 2009)

Love sandwiches...all types, all fillings. But there's one I eat most often cause we always have the ingredients in the house...

A definite favorite that my wife shakes her head at~  Two corn or flour tortillas, each with a slice of American cheese on it heated either in the oven or in a dry skillet. When the cheese starts to melt pull them off. One hard-fried egg, chopped cilantro or parsley, slice or two of tomato, salt and pepper, then slap that between the two tortillas. As Rich said, a couple of  cayennes or jalapenos (seeds, veins and all) on the side to munch on and I'm set!


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 16, 2009)

Tuna salad heavy on the Mayo.  After you spread it on bread, cover it thick with Potato chips, then mash the second bread down on the chips hard to crunch 'em.


----------



## tndawg (Sep 16, 2009)

Peanut butter and mayo...yeehaw!!!!!


----------



## eman (Sep 16, 2009)

Get ya some good crusty french bread open it up spread w/ mayo.
 Fill w/ hot ,crispy french fries. top fries w/ gratted cheddar and then cover it all w/ some good home made brown gravy.
 The fries and gravy sammich was for the po boys that couldn't afford meat.
 And Now Ya know.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Its got to be my Ramen Sandwich. Take one pack of Ramen noodles, the square block kind, not the ones in a cup. Run it under the faucet to get it wet, onto a plate and into the microwave for about 30-45 seconds. Just enought so it just starts to get soft. Then onto a piece of bread that has a bit of mayo on it. Take the seasoning packet, sprinkle about half of it over the damp noodle block. A piece of cheese on top of that and the other piece of bread. Stop laughing, its good. Even my daughter loves them, and makes them more than I do. She even turned her volleyball team onto them.


----------



## moltenone (Sep 16, 2009)

peanut butter,mayo & dill pickel slices, sounds nasty but i've been eating them some forty odd year's.


Mark


----------



## jamesb (Sep 16, 2009)

I make a pretty common tuna salad sandwich and add chopped jalapenos... It's good and we don't think it's wierd... then again, I like hot sauce in my chicken noodle soup too...


----------



## alx (Sep 16, 2009)

Mustard Sardines on rye...


----------



## linescum (Sep 16, 2009)

Super crunch Peanut Butter and Bologna, and i'm in heaven


----------



## ltslewis (Sep 16, 2009)

I like two sandwiches myself either a pickle sandwich with mayo, dill pickles, salt, pepper and a little bit of garlic powder. 

or my Egg sandwich with fried egg over medium (cause if you don't have a little yoke dripping whats the point), bacon, tomato, cheese, miracle whip, salt, pepper and garlic. Not to crazy but get the job done.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2009)

My Favorite is a Goober Burger from a little cafe in Sedalia Mo, Can't remember it's name I think it was the Wagon Wheel or something like that. I used to get them every time I went to Sedalia, sadly I haven't been over there since 2000...

It is hamburger mixed with peanut butter then grilled.  They are delicious.


----------



## hemi (Sep 17, 2009)

Pickled pig ear sandwich...  no joke...  Hemi..


----------



## taterdavid (Sep 17, 2009)

chicken wing and fried egg sammy. made with left over chicken wings and egg. these will give you some bad gass


----------



## ronp (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's one for you Rich.

Grilled cheese with grilled tomatoes and grilled green chili's. A couple of bacon strips don't hurt either.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 18, 2009)

Peanut butter and bacon or

liverwurst with mustard on a toasted english muffin and melted Am Cheese.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 18, 2009)

Now adays nothing out of the ordinary, love fresh tomato slices on wheat bread with a little mayo.

When I was younger I used to love waffles with mayo, a slice of American cheese and as many onions as I could pile on.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 18, 2009)

My great grandfather used to eat those after going out to the speak easy so his wife wouldn't know he was out drinking.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 18, 2009)

Was wondering if that would come up.  "Oma" (my grandmother) turned me onto them.  Although I probably haven't had one in 20 years now.....


----------



## hemi (Sep 18, 2009)

I helped some farm hands get in a crop of tobacco when I was a LOT younger when I finished workin on their tractor.  We got snokkered  at 
Percy Flowers General Store in Johnson County NC. and I ate one on a dare. 
They told me in the morning that I must have eaten 4-5 of them..
  I tried one when I was sober and still liked it.LOL..  Hemi


----------



## bbq ron (Sep 18, 2009)

tunafish and bologna sandwich with mayo. goooood


----------



## billbo (Sep 18, 2009)

Not too weird but I love Bologna with brown mustard & cheese. cover the bologna & cheese with Nacho Cheese Doritos and slap between two pieces of toasted white bread. A nice side of pickles and a big glass of diet coke with ice. To die for!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 18, 2009)

2 slices of toast with a heavy layer of super chunky peanut butter on each slice, a healthy layer of bacon, with 2 eggs over easy in between the slices. Must be eaten off a plate with a fork.

My wife says I am weird and the sandwich is absolutely disgusting whenever I make one !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, well, looks like the sandwich's are coming out of the woodwork. Generally speaking, I think men are more prone to try things that sound off beat, but then again, it's all in the imagination. Personally, I think you all have good taste.


----------



## rhinoliner (Sep 18, 2009)

My favorite is a scrambled egg sandwich.  Two slices of bread with a pretty good coating of mayo and put about 2 scrambled eggs between them.  These make a good, quick and easy supper when you don't really feel like cooking.


----------



## phreak (Sep 24, 2009)

mayo, sliced avocado, sliced pickled eggs, and feta cheese.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Right up my ally Ron, thanks.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Many years ago on the West Coast ( left coast to some), they had peanut butter with real bacon bits mixed into it, and they sold it in the super markets. Only lasted for a year or two.


----------



## jaysun (Sep 24, 2009)

Chunky peanut butter with a bunch of crushed Nacho Cheese Dorito's on top and some pickle slices


----------

